# My New Tank (75 planted)



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

If you have not already read I had a misfortune of my 113 gallon springing a leak.
Here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=118107

Anyways, I decided i did not want to reseal the whole thing again as i have no time. So I opted for a brand new 75 gallon and got to work









Tank: 75 gallon.
Lighting: 130 watt coralife PC w/ 2 67K bulbs. (1.7 wpg)
Filters: Eheim 2213 and a pro clear aquatics 75 Wet/Dry.
Heater: Ebo Jager 300watt.
Other: 24 watt UV Light.
Substrate: Tahitii moon sand mixed with eco complete
Fish: Loki the purple spilo
Plants: Amazon Swords and Sags

This is the beginning, only time will tell how this turns out. No CO2. Lights will be on timer for 8.5hrs a day. I will add driftwood later, I want the plants to take off first. Here is some pics, I'll update water parameters later:

Under the stand:










Loki



















empty tank:










Added water and started up:










After plants added and the beginning of no end































































What do you all think of the new beginning so far?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Tank looks pretty cool. I'd add more fast growing plants to soak up the extra nutrients. The plants will help to stabilize your tank. Fast growers = hornwort, hygro, anacharis(sp?)
Once your tank has been set up for a while, the other plants have grown in it has stabilized(your on a normal dosing schedule and are not having algae issues) you can remove the fast growers.
Can't wait to see this baby mature!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks great. i like the plants on black sand.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Tank looks pretty cool. *I'd add more fast growing plants to soak up the extra nutrients. The plants will help to stabilize your tank.* Fast growers = hornwort, hygro, anacharis(sp?)
> Once your tank has been set up for a while, the other plants have grown in it has stabilized(your on a normal dosing schedule and are not having algae issues) you can remove the fast growers.
> Can't wait to see this baby mature!












I always suggest this!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Tank looks pretty cool. *I'd add more fast growing plants to soak up the extra nutrients. The plants will help to stabilize your tank.* Fast growers = hornwort, hygro, anacharis(sp?)
> Once your tank has been set up for a while, the other plants have grown in it has stabilized(your on a normal dosing schedule and are not having algae issues) you can remove the fast growers.
> Can't wait to see this baby mature!


:nod:

I always suggest this!
[/quote]
One could easily tell that I am a product of The Way of The Dippy.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. I think this weekend i will go get some hygro or hornwort...just to help the stabalizing of the tank.

I use liquid fertilizers like flourish, excel, and iron. All seachem products. What do you think my scedule for dosing should be?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> One could easily tell that I am a product of The Way of The Dippy.



































killerbee said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I think this weekend i will go get some hygro or hornwort...just to help the stabalizing of the tank.
> 
> I use liquid fertilizers like flourish, excel, and iron. All seachem products. What do you think my scedule for dosing should be?


those fast growers will help your tank out a lot. plus the hygro looks nice









@ 1.7wpg, and Excell, you might certainly have to dose ferts 2ce a week. Nitrate 10-25ppm always.. .5-2ppm phosphates always as well. This will help you out a whole lot.
and get some potassium on top of that as well. 20ppm.


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

very nice. 
custom stand? if so.. looks pro


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. The stand is bought used. You would not believe how light that stand is but it sturdy as can be.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

What kind of substrate are you using? I want to start a planted tank but i'm not sure what I need to use.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

zombietime said:


> What kind of substrate are you using? I want to start a planted tank but i'm not sure what I need to use.


I have a mix of tahitii black moon sand and eco complete. Its the same substrate 
I had in my 113 and it worked well for me so i am now using it in my 75 since my misfortune :nod:


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I think your sanchezi is going to love the 75 once it gets fully planted and established.
good luck bro on your setup


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking good Bee.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the sanchezi will definately be happy in that tank!!!
nice setup!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

killerbee said:


> What kind of substrate are you using? I want to start a planted tank but i'm not sure what I need to use.


I have a mix of tahitii black moon sand and eco complete. Its the same substrate 
I had in my 113 and it worked well for me so i am now using it in my 75 since my misfortune :nod:
[/quote]

The tank is looking good, can't wait to see the plants in full force. The substrate also looks good, I think I might be stealing your idea, but is it eco on bottom and black sand on top?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh man! that black sand is HOT! how does it affect PH and such? I've been thinnking about going that route maybe in a few months when I'm tired of my current gravel.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Everyone for your compliments. Funny that Loki actually swims around more in the 75 than he ever did in the 113. I can't wait myself for these plants to grow. I am also going to be adding some jungle val later, so if any of you have any for sale PM me









Been trying to get settled in after moving my girlfriend in with me. So I was not able to buy the hygro this past week end, but i just got paid today and i think i might be going shopping after work











> b_ack51
> The tank is looking good, can't wait to see the plants in full force. The substrate also looks good, I think I might be stealing your idea, but is it eco on bottom and black sand on top?


Thanks, It's mixed can't really tell if one is on top of the other but they blend in pretty nicely imo.



> Blacksunshine420
> Oh man! that black sand is HOT! how does it affect PH and such? I've been thinnking about going that route maybe in a few months when I'm tired of my current gravel


Thanks, Have not tested it yet in this tank but in my 113 had the same and the Ph was the same, 7.5. Ran out of the Ph tester so i will be buying some today as well.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool, I just wanted to know if you had to layer it or you just blended both substrates into one.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Cool, I just wanted to know if you had to layer it or you just blended both substrates into one.


No problem bro. Actually, eco complete and balck tahitii moon sand are both made by seachem and if i'm not mistaken they are the same grain size too. So it works really well.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

looks great man


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks.

Well, I've gone and done it now and went deep wallet diving. Just bought $40 worth of water testers and one seachem product. (ph, gh & kh, phosphate, seachem flourish). Tested my aquarium water and these were the results:

phosphate= .5
ph= 7.6
kh= 5
gh= stopped counting drops after 25







What does this mean Dippy?
nitrate= 10
nitrite= 0
ammonia= 0

Check this out :









Now for some updated pics, look how clear my water is







Some of the sag turned transperent but most of it lived...sooner or later i'll have my sag carpet and loki will be on the prowl

















































































Do you see the devil, Loki?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

nice lookin tank


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

LUVIN IT
Last pix looks great, I wanna try dwarf sag bu nobody local sells it and im being lazy ordering it online.
congrats


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Set-up..G.L.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys











> kelrx8 Posted Yesterday, 10:09 PM
> LUVIN IT
> Last pix looks great, I wanna try dwarf sag bu nobody local sells it and im being lazy ordering it online.
> congrats


Get off your lazy bum and order some
















I'll post more pics next week so you all can see progress through the week.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow your water IS really clear. Your plants seem to be growing in nicely, a plant will usually lose a couple leaves when it has just been planted, so no worries.



kelrx8 said:


> LUVIN IT
> Last pix looks great, I wanna try dwarf sag bu nobody local sells it and im being lazy ordering it online.
> congrats


Check out the buy and sell forum of aquaticplantcentral.com, you can find anything on this site and you'll usually only pay for shipping.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

killerbee said:


> /\ Thanks.
> 
> Well, I've gone and done it now and went deep wallet diving. Just bought $40 worth of water testers and one seachem product. (ph, gh & kh, phosphate, seachem flourish). Tested my aquarium water and these were the results:
> 
> ...


Your phosphate is a tad high, but it is fine. Just dont dose it until it gets to 1ppm or so.. or you get green spot algea.

yer pH is a bit high, how much light do you have over the tank?? You might need CO2, but do you dose excell?

Your KH/GH are ok. your water is a bit hard, that is all.. mine is like that. I addressed that problem with a peat bottom in my sanchezi's 75g.

Your nitrate is getting dangerously low. I would dose another 10ppm right now









looks great


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

"Dippy Eggs:

yer pH is a bit high, how much light do you have over the tank?? You might need CO2, but do you dose excell?

Your KH/GH are ok. your water is a bit hard, that is all.. mine is like that. I addressed that problem with a peat bottom in my sanchezi's 75g.

Your nitrate is getting dangerously low. I would dose another 10ppm right now

looks great"

Ph is always 7.5 or 7.6 (at least its stable) even if i put driftwood in there. Oh well my fish don't seem to mind and my plants, well we will see....

I have 130 watts of Power Compact lights (2 67K bulbs) and i leave it on a timer for 8.5 hours. 2pm-10:30pm. No CO2. Nitrate- I dose my Flourish 2 times per week.

My Dosing schedule as of now is (follow instructions on all ferts)

Mon-Excel
Tues-Iron
Wed-Flourish
Thur-Iron, Excel
Fri-Flourish 
Sat- 30% water change

Sat I will test my water parameters again before my water change to see where the tank stands in the end of the week after all that dosing. Stay tuned....

Thanks for your input Dippy, let me know if you have any suggestions









EDIT: Ibought some Jungle Val today







No batteries right now in my camera though


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

my only suggestion is:

Don't let the nitrates get below 10ppm, and don't let the phosphates get much lower than 1ppm









if plants seem to be weak, dose potassium.

Keep up the comprehensive and iron dosing


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> my only suggestion is:
> 
> Don't let the nitrates get below 10ppm, and don't let the phosphates get much lower than 1ppm
> 
> ...


Will do, can't wait till my Jungle Vals grow and reach for the sky


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> my only suggestion is:
> 
> Don't let the nitrates get below 10ppm, and don't let the phosphates get much lower than 1ppm
> 
> ...


Amen to that advice. I neglected the phosphates for a bit and the level dropped to low for some time and green spot algae(gsa) came in with a roar and won't leave! This stuff is SO hard to get off so take heed!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bee, you tank is looking so sick,that substrate with those plants look sooo nice and your water is oh so clear, your gonna have to teach me some stuff.
loki looks happy, cant wait to see him getting lost in those plants








things are looking really good man, keep it up


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind words. joey'd per your pm anything i can do to help just pm me. I think my uv kicks ass and is a major + with the clear water.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words. joey'd per your pm anything i can do to help just pm me. I think my uv kicks ass and is a major + with the clear water.


I only use a UV when I get a bout with GW.. some plant guys use them all the time, and some say that they kill micro nutrients.. I dunno... I will just say this:

If your plants go downhill for some unknown reason, turn your UV off, and dose some micros.. see if that helps..

Just a pre heads up just in case


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words. joey'd per your pm anything i can do to help just pm me. I think my uv kicks ass and is a major + with the clear water.


I only use a UV when I get a bout with GW.. some plant guys use them all the time, and some say that they kill micro nutrients.. I dunno... I will just say this:

If your plants go downhill for some unknown reason, turn your UV off, and dose some micros.. see if that helps..

Just a pre heads up just in case








[/quote]
interesting, i kinda want more plants inmy tanks, but im having enough problems keeping the water level, seems complicated but you guys have it down to a science


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

"DiPpY eGgS Posted Today, 09:04 PM 
QUOTE(killerbee @ Apr 21 2006, 11:01 PM) 
I only use a UV when I get a bout with GW.. some plant guys use them all the time, and some say that they kill micro nutrients.. I dunno... I will just say this:
If your plants go downhill for some unknown reason, turn your UV off, and dose some micros.. see if that helps..
Just a pre heads up just in case"

Thanks Dippy for the heads up. I've actually read up on this in theplantedtank.net so i'll keep my eye on this.

"joey'd Posted Today, 09:12 PM 
QUOTE(DiPpY eGgS @ Apr 21 2006, 11:04 PM) 
interesting, i kinda want more plants inmy tanks, but im having enough problems keeping the water level, seems complicated but you guys have it down to a science"

Do you have a lot of water movement? do you have tops? start a thread in the equipment thread with pics so we can help. Like i said i learn from everything, i know i don't have it to a science. Sometimes i have to top off my tank as well since i have no tops. Which i will be diy pretty soon.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Update 4/28/06

My Swords are growing like crazy and Loki loves the cover.




























New Center piece


















Side Shot:










Loki:



















Full Tank Shot:










The money Shot:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks great. should look awesome once everything grows in

I love the light, and open top on the tank!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Tank looks really good. You should try and get some moss or something growing on that nice piece of driftwood.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> Dippy EggsApr 29 2006, 10:52 AM
> 
> looks great. should look awesome once everything grows in
> I love the light, and open top on the tank!


Sorry bro water evaporates extremly fast with all the water movement so i already placed an order with a local glass company and i will be making my own tops, pictures to come next update.



BigChuckP said:


> Tank looks really good. You should try and get some moss or something growing on that nice piece of driftwood.


Thanks Chuck. I actually wanted the driftwood to be the center piece and be able to bee seen without plants hiding its beuty. However, when i added it i was not finished adding all my driftwood but now i am, updates:




























Side view:










Loki out and about, check out how beautifuly red his body is turning:



















And then back to hiding


















Full tank shot with Dining room light on:










The bad, Loki does not seem to like jungle vals and keep tearing them ....bastard







The good, well....you tell me


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That tank gets more and more amazing every time I see it. Loki is looking good to.

Trystan


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> trystan Posted May 5 2006, 01:00 AM
> That tank gets more and more amazing every time I see it. Loki is looking good to.
> Trystan


Thanks bro. I just finished my water tests, as follow:
5/10/06
phosfate = .5
ph = 7.6
kh = 4
nitrate = 10
nitrite = 0
ammonia = 0
co2 = (per kh/ph chart) = 3.0

Wish i could get my ph to 6.6 - 6.8 i would be in the green. And my nitrate never bottoms out its constant 10 with my dosing so it should be alright.

Some updated pics. Changes include diy tops, a little growth, and Loki did not like the jungle vals and decided to chop them down. Bastard: He also does not like the camera and thats why you really can't see him. Again bastard























Full tank shot










Angle shot (left to right)



















Side shot










DIY tops (night shot)










DIY tops (day shot)










Tank and Stand with lights










Swords Growth


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Your tank is starting to fill in very nicely. What is the plant that you are using in the fore-ground???

Trystan


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

killerbee said:


> I just finished my water tests, as follow:
> 5/10/06
> phosfate = .5
> ph = 7.6
> ...


killerbee,

Why do you want the pH go down to 6.6-6.8?

I ask this because there is a common misconception concerning KH/pH/CO2 cart.
With a KH 4 and a pH 7.6 you may very well have 4 ppm free CO2 in your water. This is true if there is no other significant pH buffer in your system (like phosphates).
But if you lower the pH (without adding CO2) to lets say 6.6, the CO2 content in the water woud not go up to 30 ppm. What would happen is that KH would go down to less than dKH 1.

It is true, though, that acid is added into the water, the alkalinity (which is the HCO3 concentration) goes down. This happens so that bicarbonate receives the proton from the acid and CO2 and water is produced plus also carbonic acid. (=> H+ + HCO3- <> CO2 + H2O <> H2CO3).
But the main thing here is that the water with a lowered KH cannot hold CO2, which then escapes into the air.

Thus the situation is worse than having a higher KH and higher pH.
Why?
Because a higher KH means higher bicarbonate concentration (bicarbonates do not exist in acidic water, the form of carbonate in acidic water is CO2 and carbonic acid).
And yes the plants can also use bicarbonates for their carbon resourse.
So with higher KH, plants have the CO2 and bicarbonates + your added organic carbon (excel),
but with lower pH, plants have the same amount of CO2 and organic carbon but basically no bicarbonates.

Regards,
Harry


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> trystan Posted Today, 12:03 AM
> Your tank is starting to fill in very nicely. What is the plant that you are using in the fore-ground???
> Trystan


yep and the plant is called sag subalata.



> harrykaa Posted Today, 01:29 AM
> killerbee,
> Why do you want the pH go down to 6.6-6.8?
> 
> ...


Are you a scientist? j/k man that is awesome info, so would you say with my readings of my water parameters plus my dosing of excel, flourish, iron my tank is pretty healthy?

My plants seem to be doing good but i don't want to judge a book by its cover per se.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> yep and the plant is called sag subalata.


I just want to let you know that if you let your foreground plant (Sagitaria subulata) get dense, It can grow up to about 24" or more. But if it stays sort of sparse it will stay smaller

I have an abundance of E tenellus, (4"-8"-midground) and E tenellus 'micro' that stays reletively small if you want to inquire about it









Harry::

Great post. But I would like to tell you that there are some plants that LOVE a super low pH, and KH. 
My Tonina tank is about 5.2pH. That is the only way to grow them to look their best. I also have Verticillate Ludwigias, and Eriocaulons too
The water is cut with 50-60% R/O water to tap.
The tank has peat in it that lowers the pH even more. The substrate softens the water too


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Are you a scientist? j/k man that is awesome info, so would you say with my readings of my water parameters plus my dosing of excel, flourish, iron my tank is pretty healthy?
> 
> My plants seem to be doing good but i don't want to judge a book by its cover per se.


Yes killerbee,

I am a biologist, but I have learnt that sometimes experience is more than book reading.
But, yes I mean if your plants are doing fine and there is no special reason for lowering the pH, I suggest you should keep it that way.

Harry


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > yep and the plant is called sag subalata.
> 
> 
> I just want to let you know that if you let your foreground plant (Sagitaria subulata) get dense, It can grow up to about 24" or more. But if it stays sort of sparse it will stay smaller


Very true, I had some dwarf sag in my 38 and it grew to the top of the tank!!! My tank was just a wall of dwarf sag with a brandtii crawling around somewhere inside...I neglected trimming for a while lol.
I now have e. tenellus micro which dippy is talking about and it looks really nice and has stayed short so far.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> DiPpY eGgS Posted Yesterday, 02:48 PM
> yep and the plant is called sag subalata.
> I just want to let you know that if you let your foreground plant (Sagitaria subulata) get dense, It can grow up to about 24" or more. But if it stays sort of sparse it will stay smaller
> I have an abundance of E tenellus, (4"-8"-midground) and E tenellus 'micro' that stays reletively small if you want to inquire about it


Dippy, thanks for the offer and might have inquired about it but i just got laid off yesterday from my job of 3+ys








Guess when it really begins to take up i'll have to lay the "chop". Pretty sure it will take a long time....my plants are not fast growing like my old italian vals i used to have.



> harrykaa Posted Today, 01:03 PM
> yes killerbee,
> I am a biologist, but I have learnt that sometimes experience is more than book reading.
> But, yes I mean if your plants are doing fine and there is no special reason for lowering the pH, I suggest you should keep it that way.
> Harry


Wow that must be a fun career. Thanks for the info and i'll continue to do what i do and hopefully the tank will stay nice.



> BigChuckP Posted Today, 03:18 PM
> Very true, I had some dwarf sag in my 38 and it grew to the top of the tank!!! My tank was just a wall of dwarf sag with a brandtii crawling around somewhere inside...I neglected trimming for a while lol.
> I now have e. tenellus micro which dippy is talking about and it looks really nice and has stayed short so far.


I followed your thread man, it really looked awesome imho


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your job. That sux. Best of luck in the job hunt man.

Trystan


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> trystan Posted May 12 2006, 06:58 PM
> Sorry to hear about your job. That sux. Best of luck in the job hunt man.
> 
> Trystan


Thanks man


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I decided to take out the jungle val





















due to Loki messing with it all the time. I alsoo decided to use the sag as background plants as well as on the sides. IMHO it allows the audience an "inviting feel". It also makes Loki come out to the front. Check these pics out, enjoy:


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

to bad about the vals, my rhomb takes bites out of my amazon swords. he doesnt touch my jungle vals or any other plants. how to u trim your dwarf sags?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks sweet with the subulata behind the wood. I like it.. After it grows a dense carpet, they will start to try and outcompete each other for light, so they will reach for the sky.
My compressus loves the taste of Ludwigia repens rubin.. I can't grow the stuff simply because he mows it down every time it starts to grow nice..


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking really good man.

Trystan


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> erw333n Posted Yesterday, 08:33 PM
> to bad about the vals, my rhomb takes bites out of my amazon swords. he doesnt touch my jungle vals or any other plants. how to u trim your dwarf sags?


Yes it really does suck because i really want some Jungle vals BAD







As far as the trimming...i don't right now and will not be for the back one as i want them to grow but the sides i will. I think i'll just cut them though. (If this is wrong any plant gurus don't be shy about correcting this please).



> DiPpY eGgS Posted Yesterday, 09:05 PM
> Tank looks sweet with the subulata behind the wood. I like it.. After it grows a dense carpet, they will start to try and outcompete each other for light, so they will reach for the sky.
> My compressus loves the taste of Ludwigia repens rubin.. I can't grow the stuff simply because he mows it down every time it starts to grow nice..


Thanks dippy. I guess we are all doomed with certain fish and certain plants...oh well.



> trystan Posted Today, 09:38 AM
> Looking really good man.
> Trystan


Thanks Again


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

killerbee said:


> > erw333n Posted Yesterday, 08:33 PM
> > to bad about the vals, my rhomb takes bites out of my amazon swords. he doesnt touch my jungle vals or any other plants. how to u trim your dwarf sags?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job Killerbee, my sanchezi used to tear apart my val but my fish has since gave up on it because they are growing so fast. Try planting a ton at once and see what happens.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> Nuggs Posted Today, 12:59 AM
> Nice job Killerbee, my sanchezi used to tear apart my val but my fish has since gave up on it because they are growing so fast. Try planting a ton at once and see what happens.


Thanks Nuggs. I don't have co2 in this tank so my plants don't grow fast and Loki really ends up being the "tank aquascaper" in the end


----------

